# Jessica Conseco-Playboy ignorance



## SJ69 (Aug 19, 2005)

In this month's Playboy Jessica Conseco says - 
At the same time the human growth hormone that Jose was taking actually made his penis larger "Your penis is a muscle, so it makes it heavy, solid" she says. "He was very well endowed down there."

This was in the middle of a paragraph talking about steroids, so once again the journalists do not do any research, they use "steroids" and "human growth hormone" interchangeably.  I'd be embarrassed to put out such blatantly wrong information.
In one paragraph hgh = AAS and hgh (steroids) makes a grown man's dick larger.

If I was a writer or Jose's wife I would make it a point to be at least a little bit educated before I open my mouth (or word processor).

"It's better to remain quiet and assumed a fool, then to open your mouth and remove all doubt"


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 19, 2005)

by the way, she may be an air head, but she's pretty hot.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

I think if you run GH, and do those dick exercises
like kegels, and all the other...  "techniques"

you could get it to actually grow

But not without a workout


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

Do you have those pics, scan and post them -


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 19, 2005)

Ok, I'll try, it's hard to scan from Mags though.


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 19, 2005)

Another


----------



## musclepump (Aug 19, 2005)

Nice.

 And isn't that his EX wife?


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 19, 2005)

Cover


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2005)

It's not a muscle. It is engorged with blood and there is no way to make it larger, regarless of what John H says!  That shows they are out to make a buck!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 19, 2005)

Looks like she has taken something..........not bad.


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 19, 2005)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Looks like she has taken something..........not bad.



They asked her about that she said she didn't want to comment on that, but that injecting testosterone into woman was very bad.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

She has a ballet and gymnastic bkgd, that builds serious muscle!?

I bet shes graceful as hell in person 

All I kep hearing about is how GAY everyone feels after looking at those
pics, because she's too muscular!?!?!?

WTF??


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 19, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> In this month's Playboy Jessica Conseco says -
> At the same time the human growth hormone that Jose was taking actually made his penis larger "Your penis is a muscle, so it makes it heavy, solid" she says. "He was very well endowed down there."
> 
> This was in the middle of a paragraph talking about steroids, so once again the journalists do not do any research, they use "steroids" and "human growth hormone" interchangeably.  I'd be embarrassed to put out such blatantly wrong information.
> ...


I believe it was her or another ex of his said his giggle berries were really small.
She (Jessica Canseco) was on Howard Stern the other day and it was an interesting conversation.


----------



## musclepump (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah she looks like she's on. I don't feel gay one bit looking at her though


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Yeah she looks like she's on. I don't feel gay one bit looking at her though


Really?


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 19, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> In this month's Playboy Jessica Conseco says -
> At the same time the human growth hormone that Jose was taking actually made his penis larger "Your penis is a muscle, so it makes it heavy, solid" she says. "He was very well endowed down there."
> 
> "



Now watch, all those kids who post asking about penis size ask if this is really true.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

I think she is just in good shape...
(That doesn't mean she didn't juice in the past)

Very Hot...  More PICS


----------



## musclepump (Aug 19, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Very Hot...  More PICS


 Listen to the man!


----------



## SJ69 (Aug 19, 2005)

OK one more


----------



## gococksDJS (Aug 19, 2005)

Damn, I'd do her. But I bet my dong is to small, so I better get on some GH.


----------



## bio-chem (Aug 19, 2005)

i thought that a penis was an organ?  i guess i just need to go back to school


----------



## Mudge (Aug 19, 2005)

It is similar to a muscle in nature, but the only muscle related is the PC muscle which is not inside the penis.

She looks ok.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 19, 2005)

After viewing the other pics

I would have to comment that if she is on any drugs
it would be POT or Pain Killers

What's up with those dopey half open eyes!?!?


(She's SOOOOOOOOO Hot!)


----------



## b_reed23 (Aug 19, 2005)

she is def. in great shape, she has great, muscular legs!  I would like to point out though, that when asked about whether she ever doped, she preffered not to answer!! lol...


----------

